# Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Have any of you seen this movie yet? My wife and I saw it last night, and if you're a Star Wars fan like me you might love it or you might be a tiny bit disappointed with it.
Overall I thought it was great, but I felt that a few parts were wrapped up a little too quickly. Especially the last ten minutes or so. 

In short, I thought it was a good movie but I was disappointed with the ending. It looked rushed. 
Oh well. Back to real life.


----------



## trackend (May 23, 2005)

Havent seen this new one Skim I will probably get it on DVD to complete the set but to be honest I thought the first three where by far the best the last two where commercial dross Princess Leah sitting next too Jabber in a bikini is a classic image
image care of http://www.bapwatch.co.uk/Star Wars/gw765.jpg


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

It's how I like to remember her.


----------



## reddragon (May 23, 2005)

I'd like to see it but chances are I won't be able to until it is released on DVD.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2005)

i love star wars!! i should be going to see it in the half term........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

All six of the Star Wars movies are great IMO, but now the original three look so dated when compared to the latest batch. Not surprising considering that the originals were made in the late '70's/early '80's, but if you watch them in the proper order it looks kind of funny. 
Take the lightsabre duels for example. In Episodes I through III they're very fast paced and realistic looking, while in Episodes IV through VI the choreography is lousy. They look so slow, almost like dance steps.


Do I sound geeky enough yet?


----------



## Medvedya (May 23, 2005)

http://d24k.com/scrack/news/recipe.htm


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Medvedya (May 23, 2005)

Tastes like chicken.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Probably more like teddy bear. Too bad they don't really exist. I'd like to hunt them for sport. 
I wouldn't eat them, 'coz they'd probably taste like shit.


----------



## Maestro (May 23, 2005)

Heh... It just remembered me of a joke Lucas Arts put at the end of one of the "X-Wing VS TIE Fighter" missions... It's a little hard to tell it (because it is mostly visual) but it was quite funny. For those who own the game, it's the Imperial training mission called "Warhead Interception"... or as I call it : "The Ewok Pizzas Mission".

Concerning the movies, I will probably wait and buy Episode III when it come out on video.

I watched Episode I (for the fourth time) and II (for the first time) last week-end at CBC. Nice movies.

I'm a great Star Wars fan, and I agree on a point : lightsaber duels are "hotter" in Episode I and II. But, personnally, I prefer space battles from the 1997 remake of Episode IV, V and VI. Especially the Death Star II battle at Endor in Return Of The Jedi.

A fun fact : the guy who plays Obi-Wan Kennobi in Episodes I, II III (Ewan McGregor) is the nephew of Dennis Lawson, the guy who played Wedge Antilles in Episodes IV, V VI.


----------



## Maestro (May 23, 2005)

By the way, there is a thing I don't understand of the movies... Why does Obi-Wan let Darth Vader kill him so easily in Episode IV ? Was it to allow Luke to escape faster or is there an other reason that I don't see ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Beats me.

One trivial little thing that gives me a small chuckle about Episode I is that here you have Liam Neeson and Ewan McGregor, an Irishman and a Scotsman respectively, both faking English accents. Oh, the irony!


----------



## Maestro (May 23, 2005)

Yeah, that's ironic.

It's like Sean Connery, he is Scottish but he almost always played British characters.

That reminds me... This afternoon, my father asked me to call a company in Texas for him (because he doesn't speak a damned word of English). And I realized that, in spite of my hard work to lose my accent, I still speak English with the same GOD DAMNED French accent. Give me a text and I'll be able to speak with a British, American, German or (of corse) a French accent. But tell me to improvise and I can't lose my French accent... That's weird...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Why do you want to lose it?


----------



## Maestro (May 23, 2005)

I don't like it. I think I sound like a idiot when I speak with that accent.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Well it can't be any worse than some of the English-Canadian guys I've heard speaking French. Did you ever watch the parliamentary debates on TV? 
Besides, there are some strange accents around these parts, and English is our native language. 

By the way, Scottish people _are_ British, along with the English and Welsh.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

And of course, when I grow up I wanna be just like Darth Vader! 

Except...without the mask and all the breathing equipment 'n stuff.


----------



## Erich (May 23, 2005)

I sound better than Darth with these busted ribs.....

Scottish are Brits ? Hmmmmmmmmm, my clan actually hunted down the Brit nobility and assasinated them.......must be the Celt background


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

Obi-Wan Kenobi allowed Darth Vader to free his spirit from his body because he wanted to help Luke further his training, and become the one who will bring balance to the force....

Darth Vader DID NOT kill Obi-Wan... His body became one with the force, something he learned while languishing in the Tattoine Desert...

I saw the movie on opening night, May 19th... Twice..... I watched the 4:30 showing, then walked around the corner and caught the 7:00 show..... It was freakin awesome.........

I have waited 28 years for this movie, and it was all that I had hoped for... Yes some of the last parts were alittle rushed, but it was acceptable, seeing how we already knew so much about Luke and Leia's life, and the rest of the Saga of Star Wars....

I found Anakins slide into the Dark Side to be riviting, and i have to say that if Ian McDermid (?) doesnt get some sort of award for his acting in this, the Oscar people can kiss my ass.......... He was great, and definatly stole this movie.... Pure Evil.......

"UNLIMITED POWER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

I will see this again in the theatre before it goes to DVD.... And BTW, the DVD is scheduled for release Nov 17th I believe..........

And for the record, I SPOTTED THE MILLENIUM FALCON IN THIS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I could tell u when and where, but IG-88 would assassinate me on the spot...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

The Falcon, eh? Damn, I missed that one.  
Oh well. I also plan to get the DVD, so I'll have lots of time to find it. I may even see it again beforehand, with my father. He's a big fan too.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

Its not an obvious shot, u have to look around the screen as the action takes place and look at the subliminal stuff.....

Ill give ya a hint tho........ It happens in the Big Hole City.......


----------



## Maestro (May 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Obi-Wan Kenobi allowed Darth Vader to free his spirit from his body because he wanted to help Luke further his training, and become the one who will bring balance to the force....
> 
> Darth Vader DID NOT kill Obi-Wan... His body became one with the force, something he learned while languishing in the Tattoine Desert...



Thanks for the information, Les. I appreciate it. But tell me, did you read that in one of the many Star Wars novels or is it your personnal understanding of the movie ?


----------



## Maestro (May 24, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well it can't be any worse than some of the English-Canadian guys I've heard speaking French. Did you ever watch the parliamentary debates on TV?
> Besides, there are some strange accents around these parts, and English is our native language.



Yeah, I occasionnaly watch the parlimentary debates. Most English accents are just cute. But some of them sounds really weird...

The weirdest English accent I ever heard is the ex-boxer Dave Hilton. Man, that guy is unbelievable. You never know if he is speaking French or English. I'm not kidding, recently a repporter interviewed him in prison. He was speaking FRENCH but we needed the subtitles to know what he was talking about.

However, his daughter (Jenny Hilton) got a nice accent.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

I have one thing to say. Episode III KICKS ASS!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

Maestro, i have pieced it together through George Lucas interviews, rough drafts of the original script, and my own knowledge of the Star Wars saga, and alittle bit if info that is revealed in the new movie......

AND I FREAKIN AGREE ADLER>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

The entire opening sequence was terrific! None of the other movies open quite like that! It was cool!
The whole thing made me feel ten again.


----------



## Maestro (May 24, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Maestro, i have pieced it together through George Lucas interviews, rough drafts of the original script, and my own knowledge of the Star Wars saga, and alittle bit if info that is revealed in the new movie......



Oh, right. Thank you.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

NP maestro, ur welcome...

Skim... This was, BY FAR, the best opening of any of the SW movies........ Its so calm and peaceful, and then, BLAM.................................

Lucas has a sick sense of humor.........


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Yeah, I occasionnaly watch the parlimentary debates. Most English accents are just cute. But some of them sounds really weird...




Heh heh heh, you're gonna struggle if you come over here! Some of the accents are so pronounced that British people have a job understanding them!

One of my Grandmothers lived to 94, and spent her entire life in the North West and spoke in a heavy East Lancashire dialect. I could understand her, and Plan D probably would - anyone from across the pond - no way. 

People from Liverpool and Newcastle (Scousers and Geordies) have unique accents, as do people from Birmingham (Brummies)

This is not a very good list, but might give you a rough idea 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/voices/


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

Once, while in Liverpool, I had to ask a woman to repeat a question three times before I finally gave up trying to understand her, and embarrassingly asked her to slow it down a bit.  
Her speech was so clipped I didn't have a _clue_ what she wanted. Turns out she was asking about my sweater. 

Some of the Newfie accents are a treat to try to understand too. Especially from the northern peninsula. 
And even a small province like Nova Scotia has some real doozies. Try Cape Breton sometime, or the south shore.


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

I should add I don't speak in a Bristolian accent - (see the Vicky Pollard clip on the link) 

Awight my luvver? 

Nah.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

Mine has softened over time, after moving to Halifax. It was never that harsh to begin with, but it was a bit more "east coastery". 
My wife says it's a little more pronounced when I drink. I think she's lying.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

Do u say Aboot instead of About?


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

To me it sounds like regular Canadian - If I was pushed to describe it myself, that's kind of like a mix between Scottish and the American accents. 

Newfie is unique - no question there. Just about the strangest accent ever. Can't imagine what a Labradorian accent sounds like.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

Labradorians are a mix of Newfs and Québecers, so it's strange. 
And les, I have been known to say "aboot" on rare occasions.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2005)

I bet u have shipmate, I bet u have............


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 24, 2005)

The first is a musical example of a "typical" Nova Scotian accent. 
As you can hear, there's nothing exactly extreme about it. Some folks in the rural areas have more of a twang to their speech than this. (Warning!: it's country!)

The accent in the second one is a _little bit_ more Cape Bretonish, but still decipherable. I couldn't find a decent recording of a good Cape Breton drawl.


----------



## Maestro (May 24, 2005)

A little story :

During the last "British Holiday" event, I was on duty (alone) in a room to watch over skies to make sure no one try to steal some of them. Around 9 A.M., a British group (well, all groups using that room were British) entered to take their stuff and a (approx.) 12 years old girl looked at me and said :

_Did you get X ?_ (Where X is a word that I did not understand.)

I had to make her repeat three times before we both gave up. Then I thought to myself and, 5 minutes later, I lighten up. She was asking me : "Did you get _bored_ ?"

The British accent is a nice one and I can (generally) understand it quite well. But this time, I don't know where she was from exactly in Britain, but I didn't get it because of her accent. She was pronouncing "bored" as "boor". For a little French-Canadian like me it was hard to light-up on that one.

To come back on the aboot/about thing, I saw a show on CBC a while back about the difference between American/British/Canadian and Young/Old accents.

For exemple, young (less than 35 years old) Canadians pronounce :

About as : Aboot
News as : Nooz

While older Canadians (over 60) pronounce :

About as : Ab-out
News as : Nyews

Americans pronounce :

About as : Abaout

British pronounce :

Drop Zone as : Drohp Zaone
Layer as : Lay-her


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 25, 2005)

I'm not gonna read all of this, but I do want to see the movie for two reasons.

#1. It looks cool!

#2. It's an excuse for a date-ish kinda thing.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 25, 2005)

While we're one about Englundian, is "jail" (prison, penitentiary, etc.) still spelled "gaol"?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Woulnd surprise me the Canadians and British speak wierd english! 

Just kidding guys.


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

I take offence! I challenge you to a duel!

Oh wait, no I don't that was RGs forté..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Gaol? It can be, but it would be considered a Victorian term.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Wouldn't surprise me from people that call cigarettes fags.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

Well we don't call cigarettes fags. We only call fags fags. 
And I do not speak weird English, "eh"!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

If you want to, check out this site for a *spoiler* video for Episode III entitled "A Hero Falls". It requires QuickTime to play.

http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/release/trailer/10.html


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2005)

If u want a Star Wars Spoiler, PM Me................


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

Revenge of the Sith!


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

les, have you heard Rage's Imperial March?

For anyone who likes a good rock instrumental and Star Wars, this is perfect.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Well we don't call cigarettes fags. We only call fags fags.
> And I do not speak weird English, "eh"!



LOL


----------



## mosquitoman (May 27, 2005)

pD that's amazing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

Did yall hear the news that Lucas might make some more now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

No, I didn't hear that. I thought he had decided not to.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

That is what I had originally heard also but then I just saw it on CNN. But then again who really believes CNN, I dont know why I was watching that. I hate CNN!


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

I see, only MM comments. You're all a disgrace, I hate you all...especially you...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Careful, young padawan. That leads to the dark side! :evilbat:


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

I'd rather be a Sith, it always takes two Jedis to kill a Sith.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Darth Maul was killed off *way* too early! He was badass!


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

So was Darth Maul.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Yeah...that's what I said. :-"


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

You filthy liar. Luckily it says EDITED BY THE DIRTY FILTHY WHORE NONSKIMMER at the bottom, or at least it should because in REALITY he said Dart Maul. 

*cough*Whore*cough*

Sorry, I was getting a cough I meant to say...WHORE!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Dirty filthy? I shower regularly, I'll have you know!

"Dart Maul"? That would be just silly!


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

Someone must like that Imperial March, 52 times!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

I can honestly say that I've never gone to see a Star Wars movie in costume. I've thought about it, but have never done it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 27, 2005)

that star wars theme's great!!


----------



## Maestro (May 27, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> If you want to, check out this site for a *spoiler* video for Episode III entitled "A Hero Falls". It requires QuickTime to play.
> 
> 
> http://www.starwars.com/episode-iii/release/trailer/10.html



Wow ! Now I really want to see the movie... ASAP !  

Thanks for the link, NS.


----------



## Maestro (May 27, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Did yall hear the news that Lucas might make some more now.



Really ? Make more Star Wars movies ? It would be a good idea. Although I wonder who will play Luke, Leia, Han, Wedge and all other "old" characters. Most of those actors must be around 50 years old, now.

Mark Hamill (best known as Luke Skywalker) played Christopher Blair in the game "Wing Commander III", "Wing Commander IV" and "Wing Commander : Prophecy". In the last episode (Wing Commander : Prophecy), his character was around 50 years old... and it was in 1997 !


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Well if he used the original cast, I think we'd be visiting Luke in the Jedi old folks home. 
I'd imagine it would take place several years after Return Of The Jedi. Then again, who knows?


----------



## Medvedya (May 27, 2005)

Yes I can see it now - the Jedi life insurance plan - taking care of those _'Final expenses'_ Apply now, and a choice of free commemorative light sabres is yours to welcome you on to the scheme.

It's good to know you can enjoy the rest of your force with peace of mind with the Jedi over 50's plan.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Maestro said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > Did yall hear the news that Lucas might make some more now.
> ...



He was not talking about episodes VII - IX but rather the books that were actually written between episodes III and IV that were never made for the bigscreen and were written before the fact. He also mentioned he would like to do some like before Eppisode I Star Wars movies.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

'Shadows of the Empire' would make a neat movie I think. I thought the novel was pretty good, and I liked the video game too. 
It was set between 'Empire' and 'Jedi".


----------



## plan_D (May 31, 2005)

I've only read the X-Wing Rogue Squadron series of books, they're awesome. Extremely well written. A movie based on them would be awesome too. With Z-95 Headhunters zooming through Coruscant to knock out the shields....ooo...really, if you like Star Wars, you need to read the X-Wing series of books.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

I've read three of them, and I thought they were good.


----------



## Maestro (May 31, 2005)

I also own all four books of the X-Wings serie. They're good. Wedge has always been my favorite character. I don't know why... may be just because he was the best non-Jedi pilot.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

I have read quite a bit of them and liked them all. There is some potential for many of them to be made into movies.


----------



## Chocks away! (May 31, 2005)

The love scenes were laughable : ''I is because i love you so much'' - ''no it's cause i love YOU so much''-''no...'' *shoots them both*  
And the last lightsabre battle had a stupid setting- moving platforms over lava? Please. I was expecting Super Mario to come to the rescue!  
Apart from that-not bad at all, worthy of the classic trilogy. Emperor Palpatine was the star as you pointed out. Yep! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Atleast it followed the story line very well. I thought it was a great movie. Answered all the questions.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

"Lord Vader, can you hear me?"
*KOOOO-HAAAAA, KOOOO-HAAAAA* "Yes my master." *KOOOO-HAAAAA* 



(BTW, the "KOOOO-HAAAA" is supposed to be loud mechanical breathing.  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Ah I was wondering.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

Couldn't you tell?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

UM Yeah sure I could!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 1, 2005)

i saw it today it was amazing!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

I concure!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

so cheesey though when darth vader awakes for the first time and is told padme (yes i know it should have an accent) is dead and he killed her, and he does the NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! bit, falling to the floor.........

and if you didn't want me to ruin the story, you souldn't have read that......


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2005)

Enough Lanc, some of us haven't seen it yet.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

well i said, afterwards, you shouldn't have read it


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2005)

Ahem, I guess I need to read your posts backwards then...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 2, 2005)

..........idea good a proberly that's


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 2, 2005)

I'd better take the "Not a spoiler!" bit out of the thread title I guess.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 2, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> ..........idea good a proberly that's



If I didn't know better I'd think we were in the presence of Yoda


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2005)

Just remember that its Anakin inside the helmet, not Darth Vader..........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 3, 2005)

well it's both really........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

No he still has not converted completely to the dark side yet. He still has feeling remember....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 9, 2005)

yes but it is darth vader as he's been given the name darth vader..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 9, 2005)

Correct.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

Very true.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 10, 2005)

Man, that movie kicked _major_ ass!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Ive seen it 3 times already, and it keeps getting better......... The battle between the Emperor and Yoda is truley INSANE........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

I only just saw it the other day. The part with Darth Vader goin' "NOOOOOO!" is the only bit that's anywhere near dump. They could have had him just wimpering, he does it Return of Jedi. And Padme instantly naming the twins is a bit cheesy. 

Other than that, it's awesome! The duels are fantastic and the intro is sweet. I'd hope for more action on the Wookie homeland and...who the HELL is that Commander Droid? He has organs! 

Oh yeah, and I saw the Falcon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 10, 2005)

Falcon hehe... Commander Droid is General Grievous, part alien and part droid... Bad ass, Kills Jedi.... Not all Jedi are as good as Obi-Wan.....


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah but who is he? Is it just random Alien, or do you think there's some story behind him? Well of course there will be...but do you know it?
That's an awesome duel he has with it. It has the same comedy as the original as well with Bad Ass R2-D2.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

Grievous is the supreme commander of the droid armies. I think he's supposed to be from the Techno Union. One of the Separatist races. They do all kinds of cyber-augmentation to themselves. You see one of 'em at the round table in Episode II, talking to Count Dooku.

Where the hell did I get all _that_?


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

Okay, I thought he might have been created from someone who died in Episode II.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

If you read the books that take place in between and before the movies took place it will explain it all.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2005)

yes the general is also in Ep.II i believe, at the end.....

and i thought it was so sad when they were killing all the jedi, i actually got a bit emotional


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

I think they made it really well though especially the way they used classical orchestral music during the scene. It was done very very well.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

I still was looking to see Vader pre-helmet walking through the temple slicing off heads, but that woulda been too extreme...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Cool though.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2005)

Probably would have been a little too reminiscent of a certain group of dickheads in the middle east though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Your probably right.


----------

